
Hackers steal $41M worth of Bitcoin from Binance cryptocurrency exchange - oblib
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-crypto-currency-cyber-binance/hackers-steal-41-million-worth-of-bitcoin-from-binance-cryptocurrency-exchange-idUSKCN1SE0FK
======
oblib
Has anyone totaled up the amount of Bitcoin stolen from "exchanges"?

I've not, but sitting on the sidelines it sure looks like you'd be better off
putting your cash in a coffee can under your bed.

